# In Search of Feedback



## AJN (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello all!

I'm looking for feedback on a book I've written, and the people who share opinons on this site seem to be honest, direct and knowledgable. Most of the comments I've seen are ones I agree with and would want for my own work.

Thanks in advance for any help given, and I look forward to interacting with people here.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, it sure sounds like you have a lot on your mind there.    Welcome!  Hopefully we can help you with at least a little bit of all that.


----------



## AJN (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Tiamat!

I only need feedback. :mrgreen: I guess I'd better edit or that will get lost.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, AJN, nice to meet you.

It's great that you're here for feedback. Please remember that feedback is the coin you pay for your feedback in. So before posting you may want to begin critiquing. The Writer's Workshop would be a good place to go for this.

Great to have you here,

~Foxee


----------



## AJN (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Foxxee! 

I've already shared my views on a couple of pieces posted in the Workshop area. A substantial portion of my work, these days, involves editing and doctoring, so I'm not shy about offering feedback.

Your Writer's Workshop was a big draw for me. Wonderful idea!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wish I could take credit for it! Sadly, I can't


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome AJN! Great that you are jumping right in. 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you learn about this forum?


----------



## Ungood (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.

I hope you get the feedback you seek.


----------



## AJN (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you, Joseph!

I found it on Google while I was looking for a place where I might post and get feedback...from people who don't know me or my work.

When I first came here, I saw a link to Lit.Org, but it turned out to be something different than I'd expected. I wanted to interact with other writers, share feedback and be able to discuss things. And I really didn't want something so public. 

I came back here, and after reading the comments, I felt there were some like minds here. The Writer's Workshop was more in line with what I was looking for initially and, generally, the feedback is similar to the kind of feedback I often give to others.

-----------

Thanks to you, too, Ungood. :smile: Interesting name.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## AJN (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, Nickie! :smile:


----------



## Shinn (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey there AJN and welcome to WF


----------

